# Should the NL switch to the DH rule??



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

*Should the NL switch to the DH?*​
Yes1548.39%NO1651.61%


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm highly in favor of it after some long thought. There are many reasons I think it should:
1. Reduced injuries to pitchers and they wouldn't have to use excess energy on the base paths. (when the rare time comes they get a hit)
2. Rallies would continue.
3. No more automatic outs. (in 90% of the case anyway)
4. More runs scored in the NL and better compared stats between leagues.
5. Hitters/Sluggers that are limited due to injury or injury prone, older, a defensive liabilty, and slower could ponder staying in or coming to the NL. (Frank Thomas, Jim Thome, Ken Griffey Jr., David Ortiz, just to name a select few)
6. More ET for the fans and more of a bang for your buck when you go to the games.

I've always admired the old-fashioned aspect of having the pitcher hit, but this year's inter-league play in particular has changed my mind drastically due to the fact it would help my teams' chances dramatically. I wish they would have a fan poll and make that the deciding factor b/c frankly I'm fed up w/ having pitchers hit. I definitely think both leagues should be the same in the end just to even things out.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Post-game comments after the All-star game last night showed Jim Leyland "strongly" agrees w/ this post. He was not happy about it and for being the winning manager; I was shocked to see him so :******: .


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree for the above-posted reasons.

This idea that NL pitchers are so much "tougher" because they bat is hooey. I'm with the AL owners - PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT! Both with $20M/yr pitchers, and those injury prone / old timers.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I vote yes for the aforementioned reasons. Also, how many more strikeouts do NL pitchers record each year because they pitch to their fellow pitchers? I don't have the numbers, but if you think about RJ in his best days with Arizona, that's almost an automatic 2-3 more strikeouts per game.

If they do it in the AL, it should be done in the NL or viceversa.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm totally with you guys 100%! I don't know how many more pitchers have to get hurt due to swinging the bat and/or running the base paths (or should I say trying to run out a weak ground ball to 1st base 90% of the times) before they change the rule. I just don't think it's right anymore; especially when it comes to inter-league play, all-star games in the NL, and post-season play because a lot of them AL (let alone NL) pitchers aren't ready to work them hidden muscles all of a sudden.

Some fans/pitchers are all for it, but I've jumped ship b/c I have witnessed the MANY positive effects a DH has and it's pretty damn obvious. I just wish they'd smell the coffee brewin'.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm not saying that I'm against the idea....but, who are all these pitchers that have been hurt batting and trying to run out a few bases. I guess I haven't heard of this epidemic of athletic guys trying to run 90 ft.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Its the same guys whose arms all fall off if they throw more than 100 pitches.

8)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> I'm not saying that I'm against the idea....but, who are all these pitchers that have been hurt batting and trying to run out a few bases. I guess I haven't heard of this epidemic of athletic guys trying to run 90 ft.


My team alone this year: John Smoltz tweaked his shoulder swinging a bat in Milwaukee and had to pitch 5 starts injured, changing his mechanics to work around the pain. He now finds himself on the DL because of it. Kyle Davies strained his oblique muscle earlier this year swinging the bat and has had to alter mechanics b/c of the pain. In spring training Mike Hampton was making his return from TJ surgery and he also strained an 
oblique muscle hampering his recovery and reps then later on found out he had to have a 2nd TJ surgery in the meantime. I remember Horacio Ramirez badly pulling his hammy last year running to 1st and he was the never the same the rest of the year.

I remember Dontrelle Willis badly spraining his ankle at 1st base. Steve Trachsel-strained gluteus. Jorge Sosa pulled his hamstring running to 1st base and is questioable the rest of the year.There have been umpteen pulled quads/hamstrings in the last while and I could go on and on and on!

Just one of the many dumb mishappenings:
http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2925239

I mean, do you really want a guy like Randy Johnson w/ chronic back problems (surgically repaired back due to herniated disc) out there swinging a bat when you could definitely work around it. He's now found out that the disc is re-herniated. Older; fragile guys like this should be in the AL for this reason IMO.

These guys are great athletes, but a lot of them aren't the athletes they were in their younger days. A pitcher is paid to pitch his a$$ off and get the "W" not to sit on the DL b/c of some dumb injury that went wrong at the plate or on the paths.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm still not against the idea of the NL having the DH, i actually agree with that. I still don't think the 'injury plague' fits the bill for the reason, their are probably just as many injuries from stupid things off the field. Maybe pitchers should be banned from video games, Zumaya had a an injury related to vids.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Give me e break!!!! Next thing you will want flags for QB's in the NFL so they don't get hurt. If they cannot even swing a bat and run the bases without getting hurt, maybe they need to work a bit harder in the offseason.
I don't really care one way or the other about the DH rule but to use injuries as an excuse!!!! That's funny!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

djleye said:


> Give me e break!!!! Next thing you will want flags for QB's in the NFL so they don't get hurt. If they cannot even swing a bat and run the bases without getting hurt, maybe they need to work a bit harder in the offseason.
> I don't really care one way or the other about the DH rule but to use injuries as an excuse!!!! That's funny!!!!


UHHHH, weren't the flags for the QB's last year bad enough for ya?? I'm not talking about that here, but I will make a comparison for you to shed some light. It's like having the AFC Qb's being able to run out of the pocket and the NFC Qb's having to stay put! I'm trying to get the point across that the NL & AL should be the same.

Just go read the 1st post and there is a lot more reasons than just injury. You're not a fan of the NL and you don't have to see the bases loaded w/ 1 or 2 outs and to see the pitcher come up and make it so frustrating to watch the inning come to an end. You don't have to watch all the boring automatic strikeouts and sacrifice bunts. You don't have to see your team ponder trading away one of it's top prospects b/c he is blocked at the position and there is no where else for him to play. And you don't have to see your star player play his position EVERYDAY through nagging injury just in order to get his bat in the lineup. The DH is perfect for giving guys a break especially when they have an injury. Look up: Joe Mauer. Sure, having pitchers hitting works out in your favor sometimes too, but many fans would rather just throw the $hit out the window. And ya wonder why the AL has all the old; huge bombers over there? Otherwise, their careers would simply be over. :roll:



> I'm still not against the idea of the NL having the DH, i actually agree with that. I still don't think the 'injury plague' fits the bill for the reason, their are probably just as many injuries from stupid things off the field. Maybe pitchers should be banned from video games, Zumaya had a an injury related to vids.


870: I don't think there is an injury plague, but I do think you would see A LOT less pitchers making trips to the DL if they threw in the DH in the NL. Arm, elbow, shoulder, groin injuries are always going to exist w/ pitchers. They rely a lot on their legs though for power pitching and when you throw in the ankle, quad, hamstring, and oblique injuries (injuries most common from swinging and running) it changes their delivery mightily and a lot of the times it's going to take more than 15 days for these muscles to recover 100%.

I would just much rather see some other guy paid to swing the bat in there instead of some unorthodox-swinging pitcher. There is far more positives than negatives for it.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

let's just go back to the way it should be, take the DH away from the AL

no reason a pitcher shouldn't be able to hit, they do in little league/babe ruth/legion/college

I don't like the DH myself, but then again, the cubs pitchers have been off the wall with their bats for the last 14 years........


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I think all pitchers should have to hit!!!

If you throw at someones head, you now have to stand in at the plate!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The NL is the only league at any level where the pitcher has to bat.Plain snobbery in my opinion.Why as a baseball fan should I have to sit and watch a guy batting less than .100 have to bat.

I want to see base hits and runs scored......the most boring game to watch in any sport is a baseball game that ends 1-0. :eyeroll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Bases loaded, no outs for the pitcher(Hudson) today. Rally-killer and that is all I'm going to say about that.......At least suicide squeeze or something, otherwise it's always the same ole' BS! Strikeout, DP, or weak grounder to the IF and the guy's out at home! It just simply gets old.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Edited: Sure enough his next time up he has the bases loaded again, hits a 2-run single and shows me up. Think someone's reading my threads.:lol: I'm still not budgin' an inch.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

rowdie said:


> I think all pitchers should have to hit!!!
> 
> If you throw at someones head, you now have to stand in at the plate!!!


Exactly! I hate the DH. The game is so much more intersting without it. I like the managers have to "think" about strategies in the NL..........double switches, intentional walks to get to the pitcher, pitchers bunting, etc...

Last night, Tom Glavine had the first RBI of the game. I loved it!..........I wanted Tom Glavine to get the win, but the Mets to lose (I know it wasn't possible).

Get rid of the DH !! I also think it will help keep salaries in check just a tiny bit. You won't have guys that can't field at all anymore (or that really never could) getting paid huge money for little work. Bring up some rookies that demand a smaller salary to fill those positions!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Last night, Tom Glavine had the first RBI of the game. I loved it!..........I wanted Tom Glavine to get the win, but the Mets to lose (I know it wasn't possible).


I wish Glavine could have resigned w/ the Braves last year so bad. It was looking so promising. Man, I hate the Mets w/ a passion, but pulling for Tommy was a must. At least he'll go into Cooperstown w/ an A on his hat though.

28 votes split right down the middle says something and I wish the MLB would take a national vote to see what comes out of it. (Personally, I think you'd see most AL fans favor the DH along w/ a higher % of NL fans than not.) I'm sure they'll just sit w/ their thumb up their a$$es though.


----------

